# Upgrade from Fluval Edge....



## Aron_Dip (3 Sep 2013)

Hi guys my dads Edge has been running for a year now and he is looking to upgrade to something a little larger and better..

Just after some help with choice really. Really like the look of the AquaNano 40 are they any good?

Cheers Guys


----------



## tim (3 Sep 2013)

Has he considered a tmc signature 40x40x30


----------



## Aron_Dip (3 Sep 2013)

Nope but something to think about. Im sure he wants something like the Aquanano with build in filter and lighting


----------



## tim (3 Sep 2013)

Fair point mate, aqua nanos do look alright to be fair dennerle scapers tank could be another possibility not sure if they are available in uk yet though.


----------



## Aron_Dip (3 Sep 2013)

tim said:


> Fair point mate, aqua nanos do look alright to be fair dennerle scapers tank could be another possibility not sure if they are available in uk yet though.


Im sure iv seen a Dennerle type nano in my LFS (shrimp tank i think it had on it?)


----------



## tim (3 Sep 2013)

Scapers tank is this one mate 
Dennerle Scaper's tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## sa80mark (3 Sep 2013)

The scapers tanks are available now and they are really impressive my lfs has got one in at the moment and for the price its a great bit of kit, one of our sponsors has them in, I think its fresh water shrimp ?


----------



## Aron_Dip (3 Sep 2013)

Looks a great bit of kit tbh.. ill have a look see now


----------



## callmephathead (3 Sep 2013)

+1 for the TMC signature, I love the 450x450x30


----------



## squid102 (4 Sep 2013)

I have an Aquanano 40 and I'm very happy with it. I like the neatness of the big sump style filter area at the back. The only thing I would say is that the colour rendition of the supplied 18w daylight bulb makes it all look very green and flat. This can be changed. When it's time to replace the bulb I will replace it with the Aquaone tropical or daylight/tropical bulb.

If you keep shrimps in it, put something over the inside of the filter inlet, otherwise that's where they will all go. I had over 50+ babies in the sponge last time I took it out.


----------

